# New here, my fish and tank!



## RNJ_Punk

Bolivian Ram







Female Creamsicle Molly







Male Guppy







Male BN







Nanochromis Transvestitus pair







Female Dalmation Molly







Dwarf Honey Gourami







Male Sailfin Dalmation Molly







Female Balloon Molly







Shark







My Angels







ADF







Albino Cory







Bronze Cory







Panda Cories(I have 14!)







Otto







Tank
Well thats about it! Enjoy!


----------



## trashion

Beautiful tank and fish! I'm awed!


----------



## tburdock

Great photos! I wish I could take such nice ones too.


----------



## Blue Cray

Very nice how bug is the shark it looks pretty small but youur pic makes it look huge.


----------



## RNJ_Punk

Haha thank you. The shark is really hard to photgraph. He is really fast. He is only about 2 1/2 inches or so.


----------



## Mal

Wow, lovely Fish! want Angelfish so bad, but I only have two 10 gallon tanks.


----------



## Buggy

Nice group you got there. The black angel is goreous.


----------

